# Excited new member.



## miltiano32 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello, 

My name is Milton, originally from Michoacán and currently living in Arizona. I will be relocating back to Mexico and thankful for having the opportunity to meet all these wonderful people. 

I will be moving to Oaxaca, either Puerto escondido or Huatulco just still figuring out the final details that will suit my lifestyle the best.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Lucky you!

Welcome!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Good show Michoacan Milton. I live in the Chiapas Highlands but love the Oaxaca Coast. To me, Huatulco is the best base on the coast there but Puerto Escondido is also a fine town with excellent beaches and, since we don´t know which life style suits you best and it´s none of our business anyway, more power to you in finding the right place to settle. We also like the Chiapas Coast but that area is a bit rustico for most unacquainted with it plus we are old married goobers and, no doubt, have different goals than your own in finding a beach community.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.

Dawg


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome Milton! I am currently back in the US but we have a home in Puerto Angel! I love the Puerto Angel/ Escondido and Huatulco area!


----------



## miltiano32 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you all for the welcoming words. 

One of the details i have to look into is which place would be best where i could start a career.

Right now i have enough funds to last me a maximum of 6 months, figuring if needed i could spend 3 grand a month (USD). I am fluent in english and spanish, have a HS diploma, taken classes in business and culinary. 

I know it will take a while to find work in either Puerto escondido or Huatulco so hopefully i can acquire a job before my funds run out or some of you might see me a beach bum. :hippie:


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

If you are interested in working in culinary I may be of some help in Hualtulco my fiancé's uncle is the manager of Hotel Castille there they have a wonderful restaurant there, if interested in speaking with him private message me!


----------



## miltiano32 (Jan 18, 2013)

Lorij, thanks for the possible opportunity, unfortunately i can not PM you as of right now
since i need at least 5 posts to make my account 'active'. 

Also did you mean Hotel Castillo? i tried to search Hotel Castille but nothing came up.

As soon as i get a few more posts i will private message you and we can talk about
my situation and what my plans are.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes I did my apologies my iphone is killing me with auto correct! And sometimes the stuff it auto inputs is plain crazy. I have a bad habit of typing too fast and not reading my posts before I reply sorry! It is


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lorij said:


> Yes I did my apologies my iphone is killing me with auto correct! And sometimes the stuff it auto inputs is plain crazy. I have a bad habit of typing too fast and not reading my posts before I reply sorry! It is


Just curious. I don't have an iphone, so I have no idea how they work. I turned off spell check on my computer a long time ago. Can you turn off auto correct on your iphone?


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha yes under settings and keyboard it can be turned off, however although its my devils advocate it spoils me too!!! If you text a lot or post online with it and use the same word often it is quite helpful. You can put the first and sometimes first and second letter of a word in and it automatically finished the word for you. And if your typing and pause and your fingers over the letters about to type it guesses what you about to type too sometimes. Hence it being called a "smartphone" but sometimes I will look at a post and think why on earth did it guess that word, it will be something off the wall crazy lol


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lorij said:


> Haha yes under settings and keyboard it can be turned off, however although its my devils advocate it spoils me too!!! If you text a lot or post online with it and use the same word often it is quite helpful. You can put the first and sometimes first and second letter of a word in and it automatically finished the word for you. And if your typing and pause and your fingers over the letters about to type it guesses what you about to type too sometimes. Hence it being called a "smartphone" but sometimes I will look at a post and think why on earth did it guess that word, it will be something off the wall crazy lol


That would drive me nuts, having a machine read my mind, so to speak. I think I'll stick with my "dumb phone", but thanks for the explanation.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

:focus:

:welcome:


----------

